# Tv's?



## dropped90accord (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm looking to install some aftermarket tv's in my 09 routan. I didn't get them when we bought the van and now relize we should have along with the tow package... Any1 know of some aftermarket's that will work in the factory overhead console? .. Thanks ...


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

its a huge undergoing to get some screens in the Routan, Even if you swap out the stock headunit, you will still need a steering wheel control interface, AND a special car power interface. 

then custom bracket work for getting the screens into the stock locations.

I was going to chop apart a 150$ Portable DVD player, then run a AUX cable into the front of the Stock unit, it will give me the ability to hear audio, and the video will be handled by the portable unit.

the current discount Sony dvd player has a much better resolution than the stock screens too


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

I've looked at this two times, first at Best Buy, the second at a local audio shop. Both came in about $1400-$1600 including labor. Both would include replacing the head unit and adding rear screens. The audio shop seemed to be better equipment and know more what they were talking about. The HU from them would also add iPhone/iPod integration and bluetooth. I have not yet pulled the trigger on either one yet, still seems kind of steep. I am also currently running a RCA portable player that attaches to the headrest and it works ok for now.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

ya, kids dont care if its not all "bling-tastic" as long as Sponge Bob is on, they are happy.


i too was going to do a full setup, using all Alpine gear. came out to be in the 1000-1100 range, and thats just components ! not including the hours upon hours of me installing it.


----------



## ben55124 (Apr 29, 2009)

For $100 you can find a dual screen DVD player that straps to your headrests. The wires are visible, but the time and expense of reproducing that built in look will approach OEM prices.

Soon all the cool kids will be watching video on hand held gadgets, so limit your investment in shiny disc playback.

For now my overhead compartments works well for storing stacks of DVDs. An unused diaper pads things from rolling around too much.


----------



## Tax Consel (Apr 21, 2010)

*What radio do you have?*

Several Chrysler-related board have materials related to the REQ radio and its built-in ability to play DVD's. The following thread was my favorite until we found and bought a Routan already loaded with an REN radio:

http://www.jeepcommander.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8734

Pin Nos. 6 and 7 of the one of unused jacks on the back of the REQ radio are the video outputs. That same thread shows how they installed relatively inexpensive headrest video screens in a Jeep Commander. Although the Routan lacks the Commander's interconnected center console, there are threads that show how to route the wires below the seats.

TC

Edit: Jump to page 2 of the thread to see how that owner created a jumper that connects an RCA jack to pins 6 & 7.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

LOVE that harness ! might have to make one up at work !


----------



## Tax Consel (Apr 21, 2010)

*RCA Jack Wiring*

Hmmm... my sarcasm detector is going off, but I'm not sure what to think.

Personally, I like this type of DIY engineering. Why pay between $1k - $2k for video when it can be had for far less without changing out the stock REQ head unit? 

TC


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

no way man, i really love that harness, anything that simple that works, is always a great thing !


----------

